# Naming convention for pictures



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 19, 2007)

I was wondering what sort of naming convention people use for their pen pictures.  I don't have a standard naming convention...but I sure would like one!  So please tell me what you all use.

Thanks!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, once we get a quorum, we select a chairman and delegates to the convention.  Then we decide when to break for lunch.  After that we break up in committees and vote on the quality of the happy hour at the hotel.  As conventions go, it is pretty boring as no one really wants to party at a convention where people are obsessed with naming names. []


----------



## hazard (Dec 19, 2007)

I go buy subject date letter

maplepen121907a
maplepen121907b
maplepen121907c


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 19, 2007)

I have always used the date 121907 a string number (1 thru what ever)  If it's a tool restroation I use a few methods WT-1, Lathe-1A and so on)

I use the number string for anything "internet board" related and if I was to go back and clean out photos after a year or two I can by looking at the date.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 19, 2007)

I've been developing a system over time as the number of photos has grown and started becoming unmanageable. This is what I keep locally.

On disk the files are stored in folders named by kit type:

```
Slimline, Cigar, Baron, JrStatesman, Statesman, et al.
```
Within each folder may be one or more folders with blank characteristics:

```
Burl, Segmentation, Acrylic, Inlay, Celtic and so on.
```
The individual photos can then be named for the plating, pen type, and wood
used and any unique descriptive info such as

```
GunmetalCherryWalnut, CopperFPBloodwoodMaple, BlkTNMChBldHarlequin, BlkTnRattler
    and so on.
```
Since the folder defines the basic pen type, the basename doesn't need to.


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 20, 2007)

I use something similar to Gary - Typical names look like so "BoxElderWormy2_4.jpg" in this format [Material][descriptor(wormy/spalted/dyed/etc.][pen number]_[pen pic number].[extension]. This allow me to glance at my folder and see all pens for a certain material type, that's what I usually remember them by.


----------



## angboy (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Well, once we get a quorum, we select a chairman and delegates to the convention.  Then we decide when to break for lunch.  After that we break up in committees and vote on the quality of the happy hour at the hotel.  As conventions go, it is pretty boring as no one really wants to party at a convention where people are obsessed with naming names. []



Good one Cav![][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks, Angela, I thought no one had a sense of humor! []


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Thanks, Angela, I thought no one had a sense of humor! []



Sorry Cav, there's only so many hours in the day and I had to choose between a reply to Scott and a reply to the convention.
Not that I'm naming names, but if I were, let's just hope certain folks aren't listening.  [}][]


----------



## Daniel (Dec 20, 2007)

I use material and kit style  so I know what the picture is of by it's file name. Example: Amboyna 24k Euro. If I have more than one of that style and material I simply give it a suffix of 1,2,3,etc.


----------



## bradh (Dec 20, 2007)

I use short forms such as:
136-mb-redh2-rs
meaning: pen #136, Mont Blanc style, Redheart wood, picture #2, resized for internet posting


----------

